# Tabletten und Packungen



## dennis-sauer (8. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe natürlich schon gegoogled und auch hier im Forum geschaut! Ich suche ein Tutorial um Tabletten/Pillen zu erstellen. Ich hatte mir sowas gedacht, das sie vielleicht aus einer Verpackung fallen. Kennt jemand vielleicht ein Tutorial - alles zu dem Thema: Verpackungen, Tabletten, Pillen. Sitze gerade an einer Page für eine Apotheke dran und könnte das sehr gut gebrauchen.

Danke im voraus

Dennis


----------



## Duddle (9. August 2005)

Obwohl Photoshop eines der mächtigsten Werkzeuge im Bereich der Bildbearbeitung darstellt, ist es immer noch vornehmlich ein 2D Programm.

Heisst: du kannst damit wunderbar Bilder verändern, selber welche malen oder auch die Vektorpeitsche mit den Bezierkurven schwingen. Heisst aber auch: es hat seine Grenzen.

Denn was du willst, geht schon verdächtig nahe in den Bereich der 3D-Modellierung / Produktvisualisierung. Spontan würde mir einzig und allein für deine Intention einfallen: Pillen selber malen. Oder eben eine mittelständische, ostdeutsche Photoagentur anheuern, die für dich grandios ausgeleuchtete Pillen in gewünschter Form und Farbe, in Bewegung oder ruhend, festhalten.

Es sei denn du wagst es, Indiana-Jones-like ein Abenteuer in den 3D-Jungle zu unternehmen (Vektorpeitsche nicht vergessen!). Blender besorgen (ist kostenlos, kostenlos ist gut, gut ist ne 2 und wer will schon keine 2?), Gehirn einschalten (weil gleich ein Lernprozess folgt!), Tutorials durcharbeiten und nach 1 Woche schweißerfüllter, harter, aber irgendwie doch befriedigender Arbeit die gewollten Pillen selbst zu rendern!

Kurzbewertung der dir gegebenen Möglichkeiten:


```
Methode      | Zeit- und Arbeitsaufwand          | Kosten                  | Realismus                        | Note
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Selber malen | abh. von Photoshoperfahrung       | 0 (abgesehen vom Strom) | siehe Z.u.Aaufw.                 | befriedigend
Foto         | Auftrag erstellen: 0,75h = gering | abh. v. Agentur         | sollte relativ realistisch sein… | gut
3D           | lange Einarbeitung: mind. 20h     | siehe Selber malen      | abh. von Zeitaufwand             | gut
```



Duddle, der grad das code-tag pervers missbraucht hat  ;-]


----------



## digital art (9. August 2005)

Dazu gibr es bestimmt kein tut.  Aber es gibt eine andere Möglichkeit. Du kannst bei Google nach einen Foto suchen dass deiner Vorstellung entspricht und das dan im Freehand oder in Photoshop nachbauen/zeichnen. Dann sieht es wenigstens realistisch aus. 
Gruß


----------



## Vale-Feil (9. August 2005)

@Duudle kannst du mir ein paar Tuts zu Blender empfehlen?


----------



## inctube (13. August 2005)

also sowas kannst du doch ganz einfach in einem 3d Programm machen...
das besteht ja nur aus grundformen.
oder du zeichnest es selber. Mach dir doch eine pillen form und skalier die dann in den raum, mit "perspektifisch verzerren" und dann von hand lichter und schatten reinmalen...
ich probier mal bissle rum und poste mal was

gruß


----------



## inctube (13. August 2005)

So das wärs

gruß


----------



## Elisa9 (13. August 2005)

unglaublich, Kompliment


----------

